# Any Ever Hear of This School



## Quatchu (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard of International School of Theology in El Monte California. On there website they say they are Reformed, any one know if they really are?

Just wanted to mention that the thread Title is sopposed to be "Anyone ever hear of this school.". Multi-tasking never works out for me.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2011)

yes. I am sure that someone has heard of it.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

I beat josh!!!


----------



## mjmacvey (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some familiarity with ITS through students who have expressed interest in transferring from ITS to WSC. Their student body is made up primarily of international students (thus the name) from Southeast Asia and Africa. They offer programs/courses in English, Korean, and Chinese (possibly other languages as well). It may be a good option for folks interested in missions, but training pastors for ministry here in the U.S. is not their primary mission. 

As to your question about their reformed convictions, I can't answer particularly, however, in my experience the definition of reformed has become rather broad among Asian Christians. 

The ITS website says the following:

"We hold that this teaching is faithfully reflected in the Westminster Confession, Belgic Confession, and Heidelberg Catechism. By affixing our signatures to this statement we pledge to live and to teach in conformity with its affirmation.” 

Dr. Samuel Ling, who is listed as a faculty member, has taught courses at WSC as a visiting professor (missions). I am not familiar with any other members of their faculty. For what it's worth, it looks like most of them have degrees from Fuller Seminary. 

Hope that helps.


----------

